# going to turbo a GA16



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

hey i know this is probably been reviewed but i cant find it so. Im going to get a T-25 Turbo, a DSM front mount intercooler and the stock wastgate. What else would i need just to be able to run like 4-6 Psi and not have any problems. where could i find the products too.turbo timer,lines,i know i need an exhaust manifold, piping, etc....... Thank you


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

dude...

wow... your asking a question that has tooooo many answers to even start begining to question making ur car a turbo.. you cant really run 4-6 psi with no problems, unless you spend 600 bucks for JWT to tune your ecu, and even then, you still need to spend all the money getting the manifold, piping, couplers, oil lines, turbo timer is only if your lazy.. just leave yoru car on low rpms for 1 minute before you turn it off.. 

dude

save yourself the hassle and get the hotshot kit.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

i dont want a hotshot kit i was just wondering cause i know a couple ppl that can get this stuff for cheap and was just asking for advice


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it's never cheap, if you work miricales it can be as low as 1k bucks... average it will run you closer to 2500...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

you get waht you pay for.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

for a write up on how to turbo a ga...go to the forced induction section and check out jame's sticky at the top


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh man, not this again....

Please do a search...


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I've just installed a turbo set-up on my GA and honestly, if I had to do it again, I would have gotten the HotShot kit. Less asshole and a lot less time on piecing it out and putting it on the car. Every thing was custom made for my kit. Trust me not worth it in the end. Of course it cost me a little less and thank god I've got mechanic background .

My 2 cents

MAx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Oh man, not this again....
> 
> Please do a search... *


yeah.

and I also suggest the Hotshot kit. It may be expensive, but, since you obviously know nothing else except what turbo you want to run, this kit will be perfect for you.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

there is sum other site. thats been posted just found that does sum turbo set up for the ga1.6, its http://www.importperformanceparts.net/imports/turbospec_nissan.html 
hope this helps but i think its just the t20 for like 1,700


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

StevenLK said:


> *there is sum other site. thats been posted just found that does sum turbo set up for the ga1.6, its http://www.importperformanceparts.net/imports/turbospec_nissan.html
> hope this helps but i think its just the t20 for like 1,700 *


please stop posting this crap...its been said over and over... That kit sucks.....its BS and a waste of money...those guys have no clue about anything Nissan little lone the GA16....


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol, i emailed them asking a buttload of questions, and heres what they replied with (after asking about changing a turbo, what comes with it from nuts to gaskets)

Every part in the kit is listed there are no extra parts other than that,we can ask the supplier if we can take out the reg when you order.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

It's crap. For manifold, go to JGSTools Good price and you can mount the flange anywhere for that ideal piping setup


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hell for 250 that aint a bad price at all


----------

